# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Being sick SUUUCKKKS

## Total Eclipse

Soooooo, I normally don't rant about health stuff. (It could be A LOT worse mind you!!)  But now I have Scarlett fever and it SUCKS. My throat feels sooooooo flippin sore and so raw and yet I keep coughing making it worse.  (I can feel the yellow puss on my back of my throat). I also completely lost my voice today.  >.<


 The doctor said "oh this should only last 3-5 days..." and gives me steroids. Seriously not sure how I'm meant to soothe my throat without drinking one of these every 30 minutes; 

Attachment 1654

(For those who don't know what that is... it's called a "hot toddy", and a common treatment for sore throats and colds. They taste really good, too!!!)

Annnyways back to my rant....   

Bleeeh. 


That is all. Carry on, no need to read.

----------


## Otherside

:Hug: Hope you feel better soon

----------


## Total Eclipse

I'm drinking a hot toddy!! Feeling soothing right now :-)

----------


## Koalafan

Feel betta soon Kay!!!  :Hug:

----------


## James

Hope you feel better soon.  Get plenty of rest.

----------


## Chantellabella

Yes, it suuuuuccccckkkkkkkkkkksssss!!!!!


I hear ya!!! 

brb.

----------


## Chantellabella

Ok...........blankets to keep you warm






Beautiful pictures to take your mind off of it















more to come................

----------


## Chantellabella

Beautiful beaches to warm you.......















Hot soup for your throat...........











And..................

----------


## Otherside

Or there is always this website, although that may give a headache, and I'm still not sure what the point of it is.

http://www.omfgdogs.com/

----------


## Chantellabella

Warm fuzzies for your soul to comfort you













May I offer you a hot beverage? 







Pillows for your head...








And more beaches...








And beauty....



And more soup..........

----------


## Chantellabella

Hope that all helps.

Feel better soon, my friend.  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

> Or there is always this website, although that may give a headache, and I'm still not sure what the point of it is.
> 
> http://www.omfgdogs.com/



Yep! That works too. :-)  Sure made me smile and go OMFGDOGS!!!! Lots of them! Running! With many colors!

Oh My!!!!

----------


## Total Eclipse

Awww, thank you guys for cheering me up!!! 

@ Otherside.... omg, I love that link now LOL...





> And..................



This looks really good.. I like the look of that soup. 


--------------------------------

Side rant (should be making a new thread BUT.... didn't wanna!!!)

I went to a doctor appointment today with a local specialist (About an unrelated issues to throat). Had family drop me off at the part of the hospital where it was suppose to be at, just to get up to the desk to ask them for help... when they said _"oh, it's at x part of the building now"_ (which was the otherr flippin side!!!!!!) They said _"You can go through the hospital but it's a bit of a walk"_ (huge hospital!!) I huge fear of elevators  and my first question was... ok where are the stairs? They gave me sooo much trouble about it saying "we don't normally allow people on the stairs in this part of the building"... finally I had to break down and say "I have a fear of closed spaces and I faint on them... so~) they drop the subject and sent someone to walk with me 2 levels up. Then I had to circle around the building. I went to the check in point of that section of the hospital... THEN they told me "7 floors up on the elevator"    I had to explain to them again my sever fear.... they said _"ok we'll send someone to walk with you but you realize it's 15 stories up steep?" _ I told them... it doesn't matter!!! 

I finally get to the appointment 20 flippen minutes late........ out of breath from the stairs. coughing ... sore throat lungs hurting... high blood pressure!!!!!!!   And my doctor said to me "You need to relax... and take it easy... your gonna get sicker!!"  Well gee....

I told him to move his office down stairs that I was now both physically and emotionally worn out from the little trip. ._.

----------


## Koalafan

> Awww, thank you guys for cheering me up!!! 
> 
> @ Otherside.... omg, I love that link now LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> This looks really good.. I like the look of that soup. 
> 
> 
> ...



There aren't enough koala boppas that I could give that would this make this situation right!!!!!!  :bat:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Awww, thank you guys for cheering me up!!! 
> 
> @ Otherside.... omg, I love that link now LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> This looks really good.. I like the look of that soup. 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with our local cute fuzzball...... :bat:  Let me at that doctor who told you to relax.

----------


## Misssy

Yuck Kay that sounds down right yuckers. Sorry you are sick... 

I don't hear about scarlet fever very often, it was an illness from decades past. 

Love all the chicken soup and northern lights though!!!  ::): 

I wan't a Hot Totty also. though I am allergic to rum.

----------


## Skippy

Feel better soon, sis. <3 <3 <3 
My brother got such too awhile back made him really sick but he ok now. 
*hugzzz*

----------


## Total Eclipse

Thanks guys....   I'm also feeling pretty down as my little cousin (who's 7 yrs old) I had promised I'd go to a school function with her yesterday, had to tell her no...  (She had got really sad and started crying......)   Errgh... I really hate disappointing kids... crying kids are my weeekeness. >.<

----------


## Chantellabella

> Thanks guys....   I'm also feeling pretty down as my little cousin (who's 7 yrs old) I had promised I'd go to a school function with her yesterday, had to tell her no...  (She had got really sad and started crying......)   Errgh... I really hate disappointing kids... crying kids are my weeekeness. >.<



Kids are easily distracted though, so tell her that when you feel better you will do something special together and start planning it. She'll forget all about the school function. Maybe have a girly day where you paint fingernails, do up each other's hair and videotape a music video together.

----------

